# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  ΠΛΑΘΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ

## victimoffate

Πριν από 8 έτη διάβασα το Πλάθοντας Ανθρώπους της Virginia Satir από τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος. ISBN 960-04-0275-2, ISBN-13 978-960-04-0275-9
Το συνιστώ σε όλους τους υποψήφιους γονείς. 
Η Βιρτζίνια με 40 έτη εμπειρία αναπτύσσει μερικά θέματα διάπλασης παίδων χρησιμοποιώντας και αρκετά παραδείγματα. 
Καλό διάβασμα !

----------


## turtle

ναι το είχα βρει .. και μπήκε στη λίστα με τα αγαπημένα !

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ πολυ δυσκολο να μεγαλωσεις ενα παιδι , κατακρινουμε ευκολα τους γονεις μας , αλλα εμεις ειμαστε καλυτεροι ? οχι βεβαια , δεν θα κανουμε τα λαθη τους , θα κανουμε αλλα .........

----------

